# Sunbathing during 2WW



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Evening all

I have just read on another thread that you shouldn't sunbath during the 2WW, is this true  I've never heard of that before!!!

What do people do that live in hot country!!!  

Is it just another thing to add to the long list of things we can't do during the torture of the 2WW  

Any words of wisdom would be greatfully received xx

NellieP xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

NellieP 

I wouldn't worry to much as your right what about women in hot country's!!

The onky thing I would say is you may need to be careful about the sun lotion sit as I've been told by my consultant not to wear perfume, use scented soaps and creams for 2 weeks.. (not sure if that's true).

Good luck on your 2ww x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

embryos don't like it too hot, so that is why the visualisation cd's get you to think of blue colours etc
lx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

I had tx in Cyprus it was VERY hot and I sunbathed my whole 2ww as well as used creams etc! My triplets are 5 weeks old!!!


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies.

ALISON123 - OMG!! Congratulations, how have you got the time to even be looking on this site      

NellieP xxx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

I come on here whilst feeding babies! Passes time!! Helps keep me awake in night also!! 

Very best of luck to you x


----------



## Spotter (Mar 20, 2011)

Alison - 5wk old triples - how fantastic !!! Congratulations !!

I asked my Consultant (whilst he was perfoming my et) if I was able to sit in the garden and use suncream - and he said yes it was fine !!! I think all that Vitamin D can only be a good thing for us - as long as we're sensible about it and stay out of mid-day sun and keep hydrated ! x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I think Alison must be Super woman to : )

And from what she has said, perhaps those little embies love the sun!

Good luck.

x


----------

